# Como medir correctamente la potencia de salida de un amplificador?



## mjnavapo (Dic 25, 2007)

Alguien me sabe explicar como medir correctamente la potencia de salida de un amplificador ?


Es que hace poco hicimos una kdd gente de otro foro y realizamos pruebas a algunos amplificador de car-audio y entre una de ellas estaba la medida de la potencia con un osciloscopio.

La medida se hizo con un tono de unos 60Hz y con un osciloscopio digital, el cual le dices la impedancia del altavoz conectado y te indica la potencia rms.



El caso es que gente de ese foro entendidos en esta materia dicen que esos valores son totalmente falsos y que el osciloscopio no puede medir la potencia de un amplificador, que para eso hay que usar un voltimetro y una pinza amperimetrica y luego hacer el calculo ( P=UxI)




Por lo que he realizado varias pruebas por mi cuenta, con el mismo tono (60Hz) he medido tanto con el osciloscopio, como con la pinza+voltimetro y tambien he anotado el valor que me indica una pantallita que trae mi amplificador en el que me dice la potencia que esta entregando, y estos han sido los resultados:


*Medida aprox. 100W*

Osciloscopio = 103,5 Wrms
Pantallita = 90 Wrms
Voltimetro = 14 V --- Pinza = 2,24A ---> Potencia (UxI) = 31,36 Wrms

*Medida aprox. 250W*

Osciloscopio = 250,8 Wrms
Pantallita = 244 Wrms
Voltimetro = 22,2 V --- Pinza = 4,04 A ---> Potencia (UxI) = 89,7 Wrms

*Medida aprox. 500W*

Osciloscopio = 515,2 Wrms
Pantallita = 490 Wrms
Voltimetro = 31,6 V --- Pinza = 5,57 A ---> Potencia (UxI) = 176 Wrms



Estos resultados los he puesto en el foro y me dicen que la medida real es la dada por la pinza+voltimetro, pero claro, yo veo que es imposible, si tanto el osciloscopio como la misma pantallita del amplificador indican una potencia mas o menos similar, es que sera la real.
Mientras que la pinza+voltimetro da un valor bajisimo, yo creo que es un valor totalmente erroneo.


Por supuesto la medida estan realizadas con el voltimetro y la pinza en c.a.


Alguien sabe decirme que hago mal ?

Como se mide realmente la potencia de un amplificador? como lo hacen los fabricantes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Solamente para complicarte un poco mas te comento que la potencia no se mide sobre un parlante.
Para eso se emplean resistencias patron (Antiautoinductivas) de potencia acordes a la potencia del amplificador.
Teniendo un valor de resistencia fijo y con efecto inductivo despresiable ya no necesitas la pinza amperometrica o amperimetro. 

La frecuencia con que se alimenta al amplificador debe ser seno y se debe verificar que la salida del mismo amplificador siga siendo seno (Sin distorsion) remarco Seno y no senoidal.

Entonces mides directamente la tension de salida y calculas con
W = (Vsal * Vsal) / Resistencia de carga.

Ahora bien esta es una primera estimacion de la potencia, para una mejor apreciacion habra que dejar el amplificador funcionando en estas condiciones hasta que se estabilice la temperatura de transistores, transformador, Etc.
En realidad esto se realiza dentro de un horno a 40º o 50º de temperatura.

Cuando deje de subir la temperatura, se mide esta (Temperatura) para verificar que esta dentro de los margenes de seguridad, alli se toma la medicion de voltaje y distorsion y con esta tension se calcula la potencia.

Los voltimetros o amperimetros comunes:
No trabajan con formas de onda que no sean senoidales 
No trabajan con frecuencias mayores a unos 800Hz o menores a 40Hz.

Los fabricantes miden la potencia de la forma que mas le convenga, te pueden dar la potencia con 15% de distorsion.
O con un nivel de salida que producira que el amp. se derrita despues de 1 hora de funcionamiento o si es stereo con solamente funcionando 1 canal.

Existen normas para medir la potencia DIN, SAE y otras que no recuerdo, Que existan esas normas no es garantia que las hayan usado para medir la potencia

Todo esto seria como para medir la potencia "Bruta", luego hay que medir el manejo de transitorios, trenes de impulsos y otras yerbas.


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 25, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por la respuesta.

Lo de tenerlo que medir con una resistencia de prueba ya lo sabia, el problema es que no tengo, mas que nada por que no se exactamente que resistencia necesito (supongo que no todas sirven).
Ademas que no se si hay para la potencia que yo suelo usar, puesto que por ejemplo mi amplificador es de 1200Wrms a 2Ohm, por lo tanto necesitaria una resistencia de 2 Ohm que soporte como minimo esos 1200W o dos de 1Ohm conectadas en serie tambien de 1200W cada una no?


Otra duda... yo siempre he pensado que la señal seno y senoidal era la misma.
Ahora con esto que me has dicho he estado buscando por internet y no encuentro nada, en todos los sitios me aparece como que es igual.
Que diferencia hay exactamente entre los dos tipos ?
Sabes si los tipicos tonos que se usan en audio son seno o senoidal?



Y por ultimo, he mirado las caracteristicas de mi pinza amperimetrica y pone que mide en un rango de 50 - 60 Hz
Supongo que es por que realmente es para medir la corriente electrica "normal".
Pero por ejemplo yo para la prueba he usado un tono de 60Hz, entonces serviria no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Conseguir la resistencia no es facil, tambien si te dedicas a esto puedes fabricarla comprando alambre resistivo (Ncromel, Kantal, Etc), existen tablas muy presisas de las caracteristicas de estos alambres para calcular la resistencia por longitud.
El valor comercial de potencia mas grande que conosco es de 50W, tambien se podrian apilar muchas de estas en serie y paralelo para llegar a tus 1200W

Las que tengo yo las mande a fabricar a pedido y pueden disipar hasta 2500 W en forma continua.

Seno es una señal perfectamente con forma de Tension = Seno(w), senoidal quiere decir que se parece al seno, no necesariamente igual.
En general se usan (Hablando) bastante indistintamente, pero para este caso hay que ser estricto.
Con la salida de un generador de funciones + o - decente te alcanza.

Otra cosa, la potencia se mide a pocos sentimetros de la salida del Amp. con esas cargas y potencias 1m de cable influye.

Si trabajas con Amp. de automovil, debes garantizar la tension de alimentacion, 1/2 V de diferencia te puede hacer grandes diferencias de potencia.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 24, 2009)

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> hay que usar un voltimetro y una pinza amperimetrica y luego hacer el calculo ( P=UxI)



Bueno ya leí lo que escribió *Fogonazo* hace ya unos años, en realidad dispongo de una pinza amperimétrica y me interesaría medir la potencia de uno de mis 2 amplificador hechizos.

Que porcentaje de efectividad tendría medir la potencia de esa forma (amperio x voltaje) la verdad es que hace ya 1 mes medí la potencia de un amplificador hechizo de una amigo, que me gustó mucho porque se veía bien fabricado y era justos en lo que decía el manual. Especificaba 20 + 20 Wrms y decía mínima impedancia 4 ohm y no especificaba la potencia en dicha impedancia. Lo cierto es que medimos con la pinza el amperaje directamente a un (1) cable del parlante (de 8 ohm) al amplificador y daba 1.24 A y luego medimos voltaje y daba 14.3 Volt. Cabe acotar que medimos con música normal, nada de tonos y el numero que escribí anterior fué lo maximo al cual llego Sin Distorsión Audible  es decir en voltaje daba medidas asi: 6.5 - 7.4 - 12 - 14.3 Volt fue el maximo y de igual manera el amperaje.

Ahora pregunto yo. Sera que al hacer la misma prueba con un tono puro de 60Hz como explicaban anteriormente se podrá saber que potencia se le esta mandando al parlante?

Porque cabe acotar que si esta no es "la forma perfecta" de medir "la potencia" por lo menos podríamos saber que potencia (valga la redundancia) se le esta entregando actualmente al altavoz!

O sea quiero que me expliquen que tan real puede ser la medida que se pueda hacer con una pinza amperimétrica y aplicando la formula de* Intensidad X Tension = Potencia* y un tono a mas o menos 60Hz ? 

Que tan cerca puedo estar de la realidad de la potencia efectiva RMS ?

EDIT: se me olvidaba. Esta es la pinza que tengo:


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Que porcentaje de efectividad tendría medir la potencia de esa forma (amperio x voltaje) la verdad es que hace ya 1 mes medí la potencia de un amplificador hechizo de una amigo, que me gustó mucho porque se veía bien fabricado y era justos en lo que decía el manual. Especificaba 20 + 20 Wrms y decía mínima impedancia 4 ohm y no especificaba la potencia en dicha impedancia. Lo cierto es que medimos con la pinza el amperaje directamente a un (1) cable del parlante (de 8 ohm) al amplificador y daba 1.24 A y luego medimos voltaje y daba 14.3 Volt. Cabe acotar que medimos con *música normal*, nada de tonos y el numero que escribí anterior fué lo maximo al cual llego Sin Distorsión Audible  es decir en voltaje daba medidas asi: 6.5 - 7.4 - 12 - 14.3 Volt fue el maximo y de igual manera el amperaje.......


Tu forma de medir es orientativa solamente, ya que tanto el voltímetro como la pinza están diseñados para medir formas de onda senoidales, con otras formas de onda aparece un error importante.
Una forma "Aceptable" seria conseguir un multímetro con capacidad de medir "True-RMS", te aclaro que valen mucho mas que uno común y solo se consiguen en marcas de alto nivel (Simpson, Fluke, Keithley, Etc)


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola. Me agrego al foro porque es un tema muy interesante el de especificar la potencia segun una norma. Coincido con fogonazo en la forma de medir la potencia RMS y creo que es la unica manera de asegurarse que la misma es la que tira el amplificado. Porqeu, primero porque una onda seno no tiene impurezas y por lo tanto se puede visualizar bien en un osciloscopio. Segundo, porque con un osciloscopio o un analizador de distorsón es la unica manera de asegurarnos que el amplificador NO distorsiona o si lo hace a que valor de la misma está, porque vale especificar 100 wrms con 10% de distorsion o es mejor asegurar 70 wrms coon 0.1 % de distorsion?. Para mi la segunda es mejor medida de la potencia real del amplificador y asegura que lo puedes utilizar a esa potencia oyendo musica y NO ruido.

En mi caso, estoy al momento utilizando una lampara de 500 w en 220 vca que mide esactamente 8 ohms de resistencia. Pero, me queda la duda, sera fiable esta para medir la salida de un amplificador?. En principio diria que si. 

saludos y seguimos en contacto.

Juan José.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 24, 2009)

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Alguien me sabe explicar como medir correctamente la potencia de salida de un amplificador ?
> El caso es ... dicen ... que para eso hay que usar un voltimetro y una pinza amperimetrica y luego hacer el calculo ( P=UxI)



Método aproximado y no muy preciso:

Medís el voltaje de alimentación (debería estar alrededor de los 13/14V de continua) y con la pinza o cualquier otro amperímetro medís la corriente (continua, claro) que circula por el cable de alimentación. V*I y tenés la potencia total (Ptot) que consume el amplificador funcionando, con señal y parlantes conectados.
Adentro esto pasa por una fuente switching que eleva el voltaje, y generalmente tiene una eficiencia de ronda el 80% (primera estimación).
Entonces la potencia que tiene disponible el amplificador será Ptot*0,8=Pdisp.
El amplificador tendrá cierta eficiencia que varía según la clase. En general son AB y la eficiencia de estos es de alrededor del 60/65% (segunda estimación). Si son de otras clases, este prcentaje es distinto
Entonces la potencia ESTIMATIVA del amplificador será Pdisp*0,6 = Ptot*0,8*0,6 = Ptot*0,48 ≈ 1/2 Ptot (y encima lo redondeo...).
Si es un amplificador de n canales, habrá que dividir ese número por la cantidad de canales para tener la potencia por canal y queda Pcan = [1/(2n)] Ptot.

Insisto: Es un método meramente estimativo. Para lograr una medición precisa tenés que aplicar el método que te decía Fogonazo más arriba.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 27, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> En mi caso, estoy al momento utilizando una lampara de 500 w en 220 vca que mide esactamente 8 ohms de resistencia. Pero, me queda la duda, sera fiable esta para medir la salida de un amplificador?. En principio diria que si.


mmmm.... No se pero creo que una bombilla, a la vez que aumenta su luminosidad y la temperatura del filamento también aumenta su resistencia...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> No se pero creo que una bombilla, a la vez que aumenta su luminosidad y la temperatura del filamento también aumenta su resistencia...



No lo dudes: es así.
Hay tablas que te dan el valor de la resistencia del tungsteno en función de su temperatura, y obviamente está el coeficiente para hacer el cálculo a mano.
Si no, simplemente hacé la cuenta de qué resistencia tendría que tener para dar cierta cantidad de Watts y medí una. Fría es una cosa, caliente es otra totalmente distinta.

Mientras no se te caliente la lamparita JJ, tu método sirve. Cuando se calienta... Estás frito.


Edit: Qué mal que ando, puse 2m en vez de JJ... Ya lo corregí.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 27, 2009)

Perfecto y claro.
NO es lo recomendado, solo para pruebas sin hacer ruido      

Lo recomendado es el metodo que subio Fogonazo.

resistencia no inductiva especial para audio. 

Como fabricarla?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> resistencia no inductiva especial para audio.
> Como fabricarla?.





			
				Fogonazo más arriba dijo:
			
		

> Conseguir la resistencia no es fácil, también si te dedicas a esto puedes fabricarla comprando alambre resistivo (Ncromel, Kantal, Etc), existen tablas muy precisas de las características de estos alambres para calcular la resistencia por longitud.
> El valor comercial de potencia mas grande que conozco es de 50W, también se podrían apilar muchas de estas en serie y paralelo para llegar a tus 1200W
> 
> Las que tengo yo las mande a fabricar a pedido y pueden disipar hasta 2500 W en forma continua.



Así...

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 27, 2009)

Cierto Cacho...
Recuerdo que una vez a modo de experimento enchufé una bombilla y pasados unos segundos la desenchufaba y ponía el polimetro. La resistencia bajaba según se enfriaba la bombilla .

Las resistencias de fogonazo, que se embobinan al aire o se ponen sobre un tubo de cerámica como las estufas electricas de barras de antes?

saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 28, 2009)

Tené en cuenta que al calentarse los metales se ablandan, y si se te empieza a deformar la bobina, vamos mal.
Conviene ponerles un soporte, aunque no sé exactamente cuál. Quizá un cilindro hueco de paredes bastante finas sea una buena opción, pero no lo puedo asegurar.

Saludos


----------



## xbonsx (Mar 28, 2009)

Has oído hablar del método de los dos vatímetros, o 3 vatímetros busca parece en los libros de circuitos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Cierto Cacho...
> Recuerdo que una vez a modo de experimento enchufé una bombilla y pasados unos segundos la desenchufaba y ponía el polimetro. La resistencia bajaba según se enfriaba la bombilla .


Ese (De las lamparas) es un tipo de material resistivo que se comporta como una resistencia PTC, cuando calienta aumenta su resistencia.
Esto se diseño así para lograr un equilibrio entre temperatura y posibilidad de disipar, si no fuera así calentaría hasta quemarse.



> Las resistencias de fogonazo, que se embobinan al aire o se ponen sobre un tubo de cerámica como las estufas electricas de barras de antes?


Las resistencias de Fogonazo se mandaron a fabricar a una fabrica de resistencias, las bobinaron sobre unas barras de cerámica y las recubrieron (Pintaron) con cerámica para evitar oxidación, son 3 y llevan ventilación forzada como para uso continuo.
El material de estas resistencias es bastante estable con la temperatura, si no fuera así al calentarse variaría el valor y distorsionaría la medición.

Si quieres armar algo similar, lo mas fácil es bobinarlas al aire, por ejemplo sobre un palo de escoba, por la longitud del alambre conviene hacerla en varios tramos y luego conectarlas entre si.
Un inconveniente de este material (Para resistencias) es que la soldadura del mismo se puede efectuar con plata o bronce, el estaño no se fija a estas aleaciones.

Edit
No creo que te quieras venir a comprar aquí, pero te sirve como referencia
http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/alambres.html

Edit II


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres armar algo similar, lo mas fácil es bobinarlas al aire, por ejemplo sobre un *palo de escoba*, por la longitud del alambre conviene hacerla en varios tramos y luego conectarlas entre si.....


Luego de darle forma "Retiras" el palo (Sin connotación erótica)


----------



## Hingri Cabral (Abr 20, 2009)

Oi amigos aqui é o Hingri do Sul Brasil. A situação é a seguinte eu tenho um TDA 1519A que é de 22W estereo ou 11w+11W, e tenho duas caixas de 8W. Eu gostaria de fazer um amplificador para ligar nas caixas do pc, tem como eu reduzir a potencia de saida do TDA 1519A para 8Watts que é a potencia maxima que sai das caixas que possuo?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola Hingri.

Como no se escribir muy bien en portugués, te contesto en castellano.
El TDA1519 entrega *solamente *6W por canal como máximo. En total son 12W.
Si tus parlantes soportan 8W cada uno, te alcanza. Si son 4W+4W es muy probable que funcione bien sin hacer ningún cambio. De querer hacerlo, bajá la tensión de alimentación (siempre que quede por encima de los 8,5V) y casi seguro que bajará la potencia. Insisto, no creo que sea necesario.

Acá podés consultar el datasheet del integrado.


Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 20, 2009)

*Modo Off Topic ON*



			
				Hingri Cabral dijo:
			
		

> Oi amigos aqui é o Hingri do Sul Brasil. A situação é a seguinte eu tenho um TDA 1519A que é de 22W estereo ou 11w+11W, e tenho duas caixas de 8W. Eu gostaria de fazer um amplificador para ligar nas caixas do pc, tem como eu reduzir a potencia de saida do TDA 1519A para 8Watts que é a potencia maxima que sai das caixas que possuo?


Me agarré el atrevimiento para manifestar la calidad de escritura de este amigo brasileño, punto, coma, mayúscula, etc! 
Que sin yo tener el mas mínimo conocimiento del idioma, pude interpretarlo de la mejor manera, creo que es un ejemplo a seguir la redacción de este amigo! 

Saludos a ti *Hingri*
Saludos a todos! 

Si tienen algo que decir respecto a esto, háganlo aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31124.html

*Modo Off Topic OFF*


----------



## electroconico (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola amigos!

Quiero medir la potencia de los amplis que he realizado pero no se como hacer las mediciones sin el multimetro true-rms ni el amperimetro.

Dispongo de osciloscopio y multimetro,el multimetro no es true-rms  . 

También tengo unas resistencias de alambre en serie con una resistencia total de 6Ω.

Saludos!

Despejando mente , me basta con el osciloscopio :cabezon:

-Señal de 1KHz
-Con el osciloscopio mido Vpp y paso a Vrms,aunque ya el Osc. da el Vrms.(tomar medicion antes del clipping)
-Aplico formulazo 
  Potencia= E² / R      ...donde E=tensión rms ; R= Resistencia

Y seria repetir pasos con 2Khz,4KHz,8,16,20KHz para ver la estabilidad del ampli.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2011)

Con un osciloscopio también puedes medir la I poniendo una pequeña resistencia en serie de un valor conocido y midiendo su tensión.


----------



## leaseba (Jun 13, 2015)

Si tengo que comprarme un osciloscopio para medir potencias de audio y/o trabajar con ellas para medicions, cual es el minomo en ancho de banda que me recomiendan comprar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2015)

leaseba dijo:


> Si tengo que comprarme un osciloscopio para medir potencias de audio y/o trabajar con ellas para medicions, cual es el minomo en ancho de banda que me recomiendan comprar?



Puedes medir potencia de audio con un voltímetro de audio o un multímetro ya que se supone que midiendo potencia estás aplicando una señal senoidal.

Esto es una opción económica:

*Osciloscopios PC*


Lectura recomendada: *Mediciones en amplificadores y Preamplificadores de Audio*


----------



## Xp7 (Jun 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Conseguir la resistencia no es facil, tambien si te dedicas a esto puedes fabricarla comprando alambre resistivo (Ncromel, Kantal, Etc), existen tablas muy presisas de las caracteristicas de estos alambres para calcular la resistencia por longitud.
> El valor comercial de potencia mas grande que conosco es de 50W, tambien se podrian apilar muchas de estas en serie y paralelo para llegar a tus 1200W
> 
> Las que tengo yo las mande a fabricar a pedido y pueden disipar hasta 2500 W en forma continua.
> ...



Puedes subir las resistencias que usas las cuales mandaste a fabricar??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2016)

Xp7 dijo:


> Puedes subir las resistencias que usas las cuales mandaste a fabricar??



¿ Como hago para subir una resistencia ?

Un par de imágenes:

Ver el archivo adjunto 43783

Ver el archivo adjunto 43784​
Mas info sobre *"Dummy Load"*


----------

